# Australian moving to Vaucluse/Drome



## MartyValreas (7 mo ago)

Hello all. I am curious to see if there are any English speakers living around Vaucluse/Drome. I am moving with my French wife and children at the end of the year and would love to branch out to English speaking expats. 
I am an English teacher who has a passion for the arts. My main goal is to create timber sculptures and tutor English to those who would like to learn. I love to climb and as such I am extremely excited about exploring the many crags of France.
Also, if you play the drums we should catch up for a jam ;-)


----------

